# Ladies, I'm losing my wife, help me please



## mike2012 (Oct 22, 2011)

She miscarried 4 months ago and we don't talk, and now we argue, I think she will eventually Wana leave me, I say dumb **** to her and I don't mean to, were both on the defensive, I'm afraid to ask her if she wants counseling. I feel I'ma lose it all, help me, I don't Wana lose my family. If there is anyone out there whose been through this and could give me advice, my number is ( seven 2 four 312- zero five 24. If there is an angel out there I'm willing to listen, I'm 28 years old, and I'm scared to death
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

mike2012 said:


> She miscarried 4 months ago and we don't talk, and now we argue, I think she will eventually Wana leave me, I say dumb **** to her and I don't mean to, were both on the defensive, I'm afraid to ask her if she wants counseling. I feel I'ma lose it all, help me, I don't Wana lose my family. If there is anyone out there whose been through this and could give me advice, my number is ( seven 2 four 312- zero five 24. If there is an angel out there I'm willing to listen, I'm 28 years old, and I'm scared to death
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so sorry for your loss. This year I have lost two babies to miscarriage and it is so emotionally and spiritually devastating. Has your wife gone to any counseling after she lost the baby? Do you think she could be suffering from depression? It is possible to get PPD after a miscarriage just from the physical changes - not to mention the emotional toll it can take. Have you asked her what she thinks she needs to do to get through this? 

I don't know how far along she was when she lost the baby but if her due date would have been soon, it may be difficult for her. The first baby I lost would have been born about two weeks ago and even though I wasn't consciously thinking about it, I'm sure my subconscious was because I was at a very low point emotionally then.

Have you gotten any help to grieve your loss? Maybe let her know that you need her to help you through this as well.

Take care of yourself and hugs to you both.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Be her pillar of strength. Be the beacon of unending patience and tolerance, empathy and compassion. Make a little shrine somewhere in the home for the baby, white candles, cross, bible or whatever are your beliefs. Read about the stages of grief and NEVER do anything to add to her sorrow and stress. Learn how to comfort and take care of yourself. And be patient.


----------



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I know how you must feeling it's very difficult.
My husband ad I lost two pregnancies this year aftertrying to have family for 4 yrs.

Sadly he ha changed hi mind about how h feels about me and said he doesnot love me anymore.

I am devastated and feel that I ave lost everything now, I was offish and a bit nasty to my husbad after we lost the bbies but I never wanted to loose him.

Mabe your wife isfeeling the same as I did,it is hard try to talk t h tell her how you feel she may see wha is appenig and it ould hage hings for the bette.

I wish now I had been better to my husband inead of drownng inmy own self pitty.
x


----------

